# Opera



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I am sketching the outlines for a version of an opera using different digital resources.

This would be act 1 of 5 (already written). I will add the libretto during the final stages, but hey, who can make out what the opera singers are singing anyway without one?






:lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

A bit tough to make out, but I would like to see the lyrics/libretto. Sounds fun and campy. Is it a rock opera?


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Phil. It starts out as a sketch in a sort of rock-opera form, but that is just the outline, yet it could be developed further into something more, which I am working out. For the lyrics/libretto, they are found on amazon here:

https://www.amazon.com/Headbuttress...eadbuttressia&qid=1562655386&s=gateway&sr=8-1

I will try to set the price of this book I wrote at $0.00, now it is $.99. Or if you send me an email, I would be happy to send the text as a .pdf file.

[email protected]

It is called Headbuttressia: A Religious Fantasy, and it is tragicomic in composition, though the digital singers here do make it sound funny. Ideally, I would like to pay some singers to perform it on a recording as it makes progress.


----------

